# Adopted Two Rats - Two Questions



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi. I just adopted my girls. They were rescued from a snake's cage (survived three days in there) and now have a good home with me. They were checked by a vet prior to my acquiring them and were thought to be less than a year. They are probably closer to a year since they don't look very young to me. 

One is more of a health related question. Chi is a chubby rat who is very very friendly and Mocha is skinny and skittish. They were being spoiled before coming to me, given treats more than healthy food. I have been supplementing their diet with blueberries and other healthy tasty treats in moderation but they will NOT eat their Oxbow Regal Rat food. It is like they are holding out for "the good stuff". 

My question is - if I leave their Oxbow in there, will they eventually get desperate and eat it? 

My other question relates to behavior. I have a very nosy dog who constantly stares at the rats. The rats seem unphased by this and have been bringing all their toys to the sides of the cage where the dog is looking in. It almost looks like they are trying to give her the toys - but perhaps they are trying to build a wall? Has anyone ever seen this behavior before?

For example, they have little wooden blocks in there. When Chi sees my dog peeking in, she will try to maneuver the little block between the bars of the cage. She does that with her jingle ball, her shoelace, even her rocks and giant paper tube. 

I had to switch to fleece bedding for the simple reason that Chi was literally throwing fistfuls of bedding at my dog.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I would suggest keeping the Oxbow in the cage for the entire day without giving them treats. Rats are incredibly good at adapting to their environment. If they learn that treats are a "sometimes food," they will be fine with eating the Oxbow. Some people see this behavior and pick a different rat food because their rats dislike the flavor. I haven't heard too many cases where rats completely refused this brand. It has happened, though. My girls are on a rotation. For the first few weeks they only had their lab-blocks. I started to give veggies and seeds every other day. I always make sure that they are eating their lab-blocks though. This is the staple and the most nutritious part of their diet.

I do not have an answer to your other question, but I wish you the best of luck finding an answer!


----------



## cautionblondewithbrain (Jun 17, 2012)

I would try buys a SMALL bag of seed mix and mix it in with the oxbow Regal rat, and do not give them anything else to eat. They will eat the seeds first but eventually they will eat the oxbow, once they finish the bowl, mix in smaller amounts of the seed mix and more oxbow and soon they should be eating everything. Also just a little tip, I would avoid seed mixed with corn because of the fungus that can grow with them. Also you might have to pick out the corn in some seed mixes but it was worth it for me.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Leave them with the oxbow and they'll adapt.
Oxbow itself is fine. I would not recommend a seed mix. For one seeds are fatty and two the rats need to learn what their main diet is to consist of. They will just pick out the seeds.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I found a way to get them to eat the Oxbow but I'm not sure if it is okay. I had some pea baby food. I crushed the Oxbow up into a powder and mixed it with the baby food. They ate it right up. Maybe that would spoil them too much.


----------



## cautionblondewithbrain (Jun 17, 2012)

I think that would be fine but eventually start to use less baby food and more oxbow. Kind of weening them off it.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is this young or adult oxbow? For some reason rats hate young but love adult. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> Is this young or adult oxbow? For some reason rats hate young but love adult.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is adult. Regal Rat.  I also discovered last night they will not eat blueberries. Chai will eat them but not the skins. Mocha (the super picky eater) won't eat them at all unless I mash them into the baby food with the crushed Oxbow.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Leave that food in there and they will eat it. Give it two days if the food hasn't been touched then be concerned with it. Rats will hoard food especially treats I bet that they are trying to get more food before eating the bowl of food in the cage they see the bowl of food as a "For sure" source and will keep it until they need it... If they are being spoiled and are able to live off of handouts they will and when the time comes that they are hungry theyll eat whatevers edible... Thats the way of a rat in most cases.... Like a squirrel in many ways... My little rats love both the adult and young rat food by oxbow.


----------

